# Turba installed but won't show up on the browser...



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

I have no clue. I have removed and reinstalled all horde applications that I need several times except the horde-base with no luck. Still turba is missing.  Anyone help pls...


----------



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

never mind. methinks i'm fool.. *_^


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2009)

Elaborate?


----------



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

My DocumentRoot is /usr/local/www/apache22/data and the path I have been installing webmail apps is /usr/local/www/horde. That's why turba didn't show up in my broswer...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2009)

Create a horde.conf and drop it in /usr/local/etc/apache22/Include.

Configure the correct DocumentRoot and anything else you need in your horde.conf.

If you look at the end of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf you will see it will load *.conf in the Include sub directory.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Configure the correct DocumentRoot and anything else you need in your horde.conf.


How exactly I would configure it? Is there a horde.conf.sample?

What I did was I just copied the horde dir to apache22/data/.


> cp -rp horde /path/apache22/data


I don't think it is appropriate though...


----------

